# Winamp - font is too tiny



## Bimmel (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey folks,

today I got a new Acer Laptop.

I installed Winamp and started a song. The font is just so small I can't even read it! Managed to get the playlist and the played song in the right font, but everything else stays tiny. Did not found an option to change it.

Someone has some good advice on this? Maybe I should use another font because of the 4K display, but the option leads me to a notification that "they" will be back soon.


----------



## cebolleto (Dec 15, 2015)

On the left part of the winamp window there is a column with the letters OAIDV. Press the D button to double its size


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 15, 2015)

Hm.. I can't find any OAIDV. Using Big Bento as a skin.


----------

